# Sticky  1964-74 GTO parts supplier list



## DaveAZ (Dec 10, 2010)

I saw some threads that took a try at this, but none that I saw stuck with it. Hopefully I will manage to update this first post with all of your suggestions for parts sources. I know I am missing plenty, especially dismantlers. 

Feel free to add links and contact information to this thread and I'll try to update this first post to add them in. If you think a supplier does not belong here, let me know as well. 

*Big Box companies (reproduction or nos parts)*

http://amesperf.com/ (AMES)

http://www.opgi.com/gto/ (OPGI)

http://www.pontiacparts.net (California Pontiac Parts)

http://www.summitracing.com/search/make/pontiac/model/gto/ (Summit)

https://www.yearone.com/Catalog/1964-72-GTO (Year One)

http://www.pysales.com/iw_products.m4p.pvx?;products_no_tree?cat=PY05?company=PY1 (Performance Years)

http://www.parts123.com/parts123/yb.dll?parta~partsort (CMCP)

http://www.legendaryautointeriors.com/ (legendary auto interiors)

http://www.smsautofabrics.com/ (SMS auto fabrics)

[URL="http://puiinteriors.com/]http://puiinteriors.com[/URL]/ (PUI Interiors / Parts Unlimited)

http://www.wiringharness.com/ (M+H Electrical Fabricators) 

http://www.npdlink.com/store/catalog/1964_1972_GTO_Tempest_Le_Mans-10000-1.htm (NPD)

http://www.justdashes.com/ (Just Dashes)

http://phoenixgraphix.com/ (Phoenix Graphix)

http://www.restorationspecialties.com/ (Restoration Specialties)

http://precisionpontiac.net/Default.aspx/ (Rally Gauges, Hurst shifters)

*Dismantlers / used parts suppliers*

http://www.frankspontiacparts.com/ (Franks Pontiac Parts)

http://www.goatfarm.com/ (GoatFarm)

http://toddsgtos.com/ (Todd's GTO's)


----------



## ALKYGTO (Mar 29, 2010)

Sticky'd. :smash:



Also I suggest that customers can leave feedback on there experiences and we can possibly rate these suppliers.


----------



## Nightshade 68 HO (Mar 11, 2014)

ALKYGTO said:


> Sticky'd. :smash:
> 
> 
> 
> Also I suggest that customers can leave feedback on there experiences and we can possibly rate these suppliers.


I have used AMES Performance for my parts needs and have had great service from them.

Legendary redid my seats and they came out beautiful, as did my door panels.

I am adding Just dashes:

They turned my dash pad core from looking like a T-Rex to a beautiful brand new piece in addition to all my other a pillars, kick panels, etc.

Anthony


----------



## old-goat (Jul 10, 2011)

Pete Serio, [email protected] - did a great job on my speedometer, I am pretty sure he has another name for his hurst shifter side of the business, but I can't think of it right now - I'm sure you guys know what it's called


----------



## DaveAZ (Dec 10, 2010)

(Updated.)


----------



## Nightshade 68 HO (Mar 11, 2014)

Pete Serio rebuilt my shifter, Oh boy did it come out FANTASTIC!!


----------



## 68SOFGOAT (Mar 14, 2015)

Great post. Thanks for the informative links.

SOFGOAT


----------



## deanhickey (Apr 6, 2015)

has anyone used Inline tube for brake parts? they seem a little more expensive the Ames, are they worth it?


----------



## ALKYGTO (Mar 29, 2010)

Inline Tube supplied me with all my stainless steel brake lines and they all fit perfectly. I highly recommend them.


----------



## Nightshade 68 HO (Mar 11, 2014)

O just ordered my 68 GTO roof panel and door hinges from Auto Metal direct. They make the rook panel, and I will report on its quality. We need to start pestering them to make some GTO metal for our cars....they said the demand is significantly lower than the Chevrolet and Mopar stuff.....we desperately a committed team to repopping fenders....


----------



## DaveAZ (Dec 10, 2010)

Bumping this to see if anyone has parts sources to add...


----------



## Rukee (Feb 8, 2007)

www.thepartsplaceinc.com


----------



## calray (Oct 1, 2015)

thanks for info trying to put 69 gto back together


----------



## zsowhat (Mar 7, 2016)

I have used inline tube also
for brake line they worked out
perfect


----------



## Dolby Gray (Apr 28, 2017)

I have used Right Stuff Detailing at Brake Conversions, Pre-Bent Stainless Lines | Right Stuff Detailing. The products that I ordered were excellent, reasonably priced and worked well. They actually have live, knowledgeable and friendly people to answer the phone. Great experience and if you order through Summit, you can get a discount and possibly even free shipping.


----------



## tflemin (Sep 5, 2017)

Ames has always provided great support and has a knowledgeable staff!


----------



## allenbradley (Mar 7, 2019)

Great post. Thanks for the informative links. we need some parts for our towing service company RiteWayTowingNyc, will this beneficial for me if i buy online?


----------



## ronayers1965 (Feb 14, 2019)

DaveAZ said:


> I saw some threads that took a try at this, but none that I saw stuck with it. Hopefully I will manage to update this first post with all of your suggestions for parts sources. I know I am missing plenty, especially dismantlers.
> 
> Feel free to add links and contact information to this thread and I'll try to update this first post to add them in. If you think a supplier does not belong here, let me know as well.
> 
> ...


https://www.facebook.com/Sonic-Motors-Inc-805988552801862/ (Sonic Motors in Holly Michigan)


----------



## ronayers1965 (Feb 14, 2019)

DaveAZ said:


> Bumping this to see if anyone has parts sources to add...


I added Sonic Motors in Holly Michigan. They had whatever good quality used part I needed for my 65, very knowledgeable and reasonably priced. They don't have a website, so added their Facebook page link. Also added North Hollywood Speedometer. They rebuild gauges and can update your tachometer to be compatible with HEI distributor. Been in business a long time, a bit pricey, but do great work. Thanks Dave for putting this together, it's a much needed resource!


----------



## Sonoma GTO (Jun 16, 2019)

https://butlerperformance.com (Engine parts and performance components)


----------



## Sonoma GTO (Jun 16, 2019)

I used Butler Performance for my rebuild.. I had issues with rings not sealing. Called a Butler technician, explained the situation and they hooked me up with the ring manufacturer (Total Seal) that they supplied me with for further info. To my surprise I received a phone call from David Butler himself and a follow up call with a Total Seal technician.. Nice service..


----------



## gtocwp (Nov 12, 2014)

Great job guys. I think the list will be very helpful to newbies like me.


----------



## nick rice (Nov 10, 2014)

ronayers1965 said:


> I added Sonic Motors in Holly Michigan. They had whatever good quality used part I needed for my 65, very knowledgeable and reasonably priced. They don't have a website, so added their Facebook page link. Also added North Hollywood Speedometer. They rebuild gauges and can update your tachometer to be compatible with HEI distributor. Been in business a long time, a bit pricey, but do great work. Thanks Dave for putting this together, it's a much needed resource!


Sonic is great, many thousands of parts, some mopar too. Im an hour away so I've taken several rides to visit and recently had him ship a turn signal lens bullet and a horn relay for my 66. Always go original if possible, there is a difference.

Sent from my SM-G970U using Tapatalk


----------



## deanhickey (Apr 6, 2015)

I have noticed on the site from time to time that a member will have parts or provides a service. It would be great to know what members do what. I would like support members that give back to the community.


----------



## steve491 (Nov 20, 2019)

Ames Performance is the best. I love the way they actually rate the quality of parts in their paper catalog, that helps, especially with item fitment. Shipping is great, large items can be costly but I understand that. Their online system is a little old but I can deal with that having the paper catalogs. 
NPD has a warehouse here in Charlotte right up the street from my office and that's great for me. Anything I need quick or large items I can just pick up at the counter. The guys are great there as well.
I've actually found some quality sheet metal part on Amazon Prime also. my 2 cents.


----------



## LukeGoat (Aug 28, 2020)

Has anyone every used DadiPlan? Factory direct sales camp low-cost online store! Quality assurance! All car products can be sold online!

They have the same switch as the Parts place, (Parts place should probably be listed in the pinned thread), but a much lower price. ($80-$200 for the switch and this place has it for just under $50)

I want to know if they are legit or not and can't find any reviews, but they did come up top on a google search. Rather spend $80 on a switch then $50 on a scam then another $80 on a switch.






1968 Pontiac GTO / LeMans Convertible Top Switch


1968 Pontiac GTO / LeMans Convertible Top Switch



www.dadiplan.com












The Parts Place


1968 Pontiac GTO/LeMans/Tempest TOP SWITCH (CHROME BEZEL AND CHROME KNOB) WITH WIRING HARNESS - REPRODUCTION




www.thepartsplaceinc.com


----------



## aseyc (Aug 26, 2020)

I guess this dadiplan.com was not legit? Site seems to be down...


----------



## 1968gto421 (Mar 28, 2014)

Many Thanks to DaveAZ for starting this thread. 

For those of us using Quadrajet carbs I've used two resources with great results. One is well known Cliff Ruggles who will occasionally rebuild Q-jets since he retired from doing it full time. More important is he carries all kinds of Q-jet parts (some he has had custom made for his business since they are no longer available). Cliff puts together rebuld kits specific to your Q-jet if you call and give him the details and numbers. You can also get individual parts.I have bought Q-jet parts from Cliff-- he is a standup guy to deal with.



Cliffs High Performance Quadrajets – Quadrajet Rebuild Kits, Cabruretor Parts, Quadrajet Rebuilding, Quadrajet Parts, Bushing Kits, Carb Tuning



The other Q-jet person is Sean Murphy. I needed a Q-jet as my GTO came with an Edeljunk carb and Cliff has no cores nor did local yards. Sean has a large nmber of cores he can custom build for you from a form on his site you fill out. Mine is a mid-70's Q-jet with APT and and electric choke since my car came with an aftermarket intake with no factory choke provisions. Sean is great to work with and my Q-jet runs great. I can also highly recommend Sean.





__





Street Performance - Rochester Quadrajet


SMI Carburetor offers carburetors for Street Performance - Rochester Quadrajet




www.smicarburetor.com


----------



## 1968gto421 (Mar 28, 2014)

Another resource if you are looking at aftermarket mods for your A-body is Spohn Performance. They were recommended to me by member *BearGFR* and I have used them several times and been highly pleased with their product quality and tech assistance. Specifically I have used their tubular rear trailing arms (upper and lower) and their sway bars. Fit and finish (and handling) were excellent.





__





1968-1972 GM A-Body, Chevelle, Malibu | Suspension & Chassis Parts


1968-1972 GM A-Body, Chevelle, Malibu | Suspension & Chassis Parts | Get your 1968-1972 A-Body car hooked up and handling great!



www.spohn.net








__





1964-1967 GM A-Body, Chevelle, Malibu | Suspension & Chassis Parts


1964-1967 GM A-Body, Chevelle, Malibu | Suspension & Chassis Parts | Get your 1964-1967 A-Body car hooked up and handling great!



www.spohn.net





Spohn is located in Pennsylvania and everything is made there. Another provider of products like Spohn is UMI also in Pennsylvania. I have used Spohn because *Bear* recomended them and I have successfully bought from them several times while I have never used UMI. However I have heard good things about UMI, just can't recommend based on personal first-hand experience.


----------



## aseyc (Aug 26, 2020)

I used a spohn part for my thirdgen. Its called a ‘wonderbar’ used to stiffen the area on the unibody where the steering box mounts to. Their build quality is very good but man, with something so simple as this wonderbar (just a tubular straight brace) they still got the wrong design. It was made specifically for dual fan cars and yet still it hits the fan brackets. Had to fabricate two pieces to make it sit lower.
So although Spohn have a nice appearance I think I heard far more good reviews on UMI.


----------



## Jetzster (Jan 18, 2020)

DaveAZ said:


> I saw some threads that took a try at this, but none that I saw stuck with it. Hopefully I will manage to update this first post with all of your suggestions for parts sources. I know I am missing plenty, especially dismantlers.
> 
> Feel free to add links and contact information to this thread and I'll try to update this first post to add them in. If you think a supplier does not belong here, let me know as well.
> 
> ...


----------



## Jetzster (Jan 18, 2020)

DaveAZ said:


> I saw some threads that took a try at this, but none that I saw stuck with it. Hopefully I will manage to update this first post with all of your suggestions for parts sources. I know I am missing plenty, especially dismantlers.
> 
> Feel free to add links and contact information to this thread and I'll try to update this first post to add them in. If you think a supplier does not belong here, let me know as well.
> 
> ...


And don’t forget




__





JEGS Aftermarket Auto Parts & High Performance Racing & Replacement Accessories Online


Shop Aftermarket Parts For New & Classic Cars Online at JEGS High Performance. Browse Our Collection Of Replacement Automotive Parts Including Engines & Car Accessories. We Have Over 1 Million Parts & 800 Brands To Choose From.




Www.Jegs.com





Also need a TRIPOWER section








Pontiac Tripower


Pontiac Tripower



pontiactripower.com


----------



## 1968gto421 (Mar 28, 2014)

aseyc said:


> I used a spohn part for my thirdgen. Its called a ‘wonderbar’ used to stiffen the area on the unibody where the steering box mounts to. Their build quality is very good but man, with something so simple as this wonderbar (just a tubular straight brace) they still got the wrong design. It was made specifically for dual fan cars and yet still it hits the fan brackets. Had to fabricate two pieces to make it sit lower.
> So although Spohn have a nice appearance I think I heard far more good reviews on UMI.


Did you contact Spohn about your problem? Their tech guys were very helpful to me and may have assisted you with this. Sorry you had a problem.


----------



## nick rice (Nov 10, 2014)

I've used Ames, NPD and Inline Tube for the most part when it comes to repro. 
Always Sonic for used....

Sent from my SM-G970U using Tapatalk


----------



## aseyc (Aug 26, 2020)

1968gto421 said:


> Did you contact Spohn about your problem? Their tech guys were very helpful to me and may have assisted you with this. Sorry you had a problem.


I did contact them and they kept on saying it should fit. Later on I found out that a lot of other third gen owners had the same issue. It was a design flaw from when they adapted the design to accommodate dual fan setups on the later models.


----------



## Droach6498 (Nov 1, 2020)

Nightshade 68 HO said:


> I have used AMES Performance for my parts needs and have had great service from them.
> 
> Legendary redid my seats and they came out beautiful, as did my door panels.
> 
> ...


Im looking fir someone who can either coach me or do a 65 GTO from manual steering to power, or a book that is detail oriented. Havent found one yet


----------



## Droach6498 (Nov 1, 2020)

ronayers1965 said:


> I added Sonic Motors in Holly Michigan. They had whatever good quality used part I needed for my 65, very knowledgeable and reasonably priced. They don't have a website, so added their Facebook page link. Also added North Hollywood Speedometer. They rebuild gauges and can update your tachometer to be compatible with HEI distributor. Been in business a long time, a bit pricey, but do great work. Thanks Dave for putting this together, it's a much needed resource!


Im looking to buy a 65 GTO it doesnt haVE POWER STEERING SO iM WANTING TO UPGRADE KNOW OF ANY SOURCE FOR HOW TO?


----------



## Droach6498 (Nov 1, 2020)

DaveAZ said:


> I saw some threads that took a try at this, but none that I saw stuck with it. Hopefully I will manage to update this first post with all of your suggestions for parts sources. I know I am missing plenty, especially dismantlers.
> 
> Feel free to add links and contact information to this thread and I'll try to update this first post to add them in. If you think a supplier does not belong here, let me know as well.
> 
> ...


Electrotech for speakers 
Marty Preuss for the power steering rebuilds or components


----------



## junkman1047 (Aug 29, 2017)

DaveAZ said:


> I saw some threads that took a try at this, but none that I saw stuck with it. Hopefully I will manage to update this first post with all of your suggestions for parts sources. I know I am missing plenty, especially dismantlers.
> 
> Feel free to add links and contact information to this thread and I'll try to update this first post to add them in. If you think a supplier does not belong here, let me know as well.
> 
> ...


[email protected]


----------



## PontiacJim (Dec 29, 2012)

Found this directory. Says for Pontiac parts. May help someone. From:





Vintage Part Source Vintage Pontiac Parts


The source to locate parts for antique, classic and vintage Pontiac automobiles



www.vintagepartsource.com





Ames Performance Engineering Pontiac restoration parts for GTO, Lemans, Grand Prix,
Firebird. www.amesperf.com

AMK Products Pontiac fastener kits, screws, bolts, retainers, clips.
www.amkproducts.com

Auto City Classic Aluminum radiators for Tempest, Catalina, Bonneville, GTO, Firebird
and Grand Prix.  www.autocityclassic.com

Battery Central Mall Delco script batteries for 1926 to 1976 Pontiac cars.
 www.batterycentralmall.com

Bethel's Goat Farm Used parts for 1964-1972 LeMans, Tempest and GTO.
www.goatfarm.com

Bill Hirsch Auto Vintage Pontiac engine enamel, blue / green, green, light blue,
metallic blue, turquoise.  www.hirschauto.com

*Body Shop Price* Firebird, GTO, Tempest, LeMans and Bonneville sheet metal. Hoods,
fenders, hinges, brackets, floor pans, rocker panels, door shell,
quarter panel, trunk pan, taillight panels, bumpers.
Where The Pros Get Their Auto Body Parts For Trucks And Cars

Butler Performance Pontiac performance parts, stroker kits, engine kits, complete
engines, cylinder heads, gaskets, balanced rotating assemblies.
 www.butlerperformance.com

Certified Auto Electric 6v to 12v conversion kits, starters, generators, alternators,
brackets, battery cables.  www.6vto12v.com

*Classic Exhaust * Stainless and aluminized exhaust systems. Glasspacks, hangers, clamp
sets and 304 stainless steel clamps.  www.classicexhaustinc.com

Classic Fabrication Front and rear floor pans for 1949 to 1952 Pontiac automobiles.
 www.classicfabrication.com

*Classic Generator * Antique car starter and generator repair kits and restorations.
 www.classicgenerator.com

Classic NOS Parts New old stock Pontiac parts, 1920's - 1980's. Lenses, chrome trim,
switches, engine parts, interior trim, emblems, transmission parts.
www.classicnosparts.com

Columns Galore Steering columns and steering column parts for Pontiac's 1969 and up.
www.columnsgalore.com

Convertible Specialists Convertible tops, header bow seals, weatherstrip kits, door
seals, pillar post seals.  www.topsdown.com

CPR Pontiac Parts New old stock and reproduction parts. Electrical, decals, body parts,
chassis parts, mechanical parts. www.pontiacparts.net

Einstyn.com GM A-body and B-Body station wagon parts. www.einstyn.com

Fbody Store Weatherstrip, interior trim, door panels, wheels, emblems, lenses,
lamp assemblies, exterior trim for Firebird and Trans Am.
www.fbodystore.com

Fender Skirt Depot Reproduction and used original Pontiac fender skirts for 1937 to 1974
models.  www.fenderskirtdepot.com

Fiero Parts Engine parts, transmissions, suspension, brake parts, body panels, interior
parts. www.fieroparts.com

Firebird Central Restoration parts for Pontiac Firebird. www.firebirdcentral.com

Frank's Pontiac Parts New and used Pontiac parts. Grand Prix, Tempest, Catalina,
Firebird, GTO, LeMans, Bonneville, Trans Am.
 www.frankspontiacparts.com

Gas Tank Renu Fuel tank cleaned, repaired and sealed. www.gastankrenu.com

Gevo's Rears & Gears 1964-1972 GTO used gears, axles, housings. 1957-1970 posi
units, gears.  www.rearsgears.com

GM Sports Pontiac rust free used parts. Quarter panels, hoods, fenders, dashes,
seats, bumpers, doors, front clips. www.gmsports.com

Headlight Headquarters Headlights, headlight lenses and headlight parts for most American
cars from 1914 to 1939. Tell me the make model and year of the
car and any information you have of the size and brand name of
the light you need, I will see if I have it.  [email protected]

*Kanter Auto Products* Pontiac parts 1932-1995. Front end kits, water pumps, carpet,
fuel pump, shock absorbers, engine parts, engine gasket kits,
weatherstrip, convertible tops. https://kanter.com 

Kee Auto Top Convertible tops, vinyl tops, vinyl landau tops. www.keeautotop.com

Legendary Auto Interiors Pontiac GTO, LeMans, Firebird, Trans AM upholstery, seat
foam, door panels.  www.legendaryautointeriors.com

*Lindsay Transmission Service *Vintage car transmission rebuilding service, from 1945
to 1980. Located in the center of the country for easy
shipping. *660-909-6000*

Northwest Transmission Parts Pontiac transmission overhaul kits, Hydramatic, Jetaway,
Slim Jim, Hydramatic 400, Super Turbine, Tempestorque.
www.nwtparts.com

*Olson's Gaskets* Pontiac engine gaskets, individual gaskets and complete overhaul
sets. Capable of making obsolete gaskets. www.olsonsgaskets.com

Original Parts Group Full line of restoration parts for GTO, Tempest, Grand Prix,
Catalina, LeMans, Bonneville.  www.opgi.com

Phoenix Graphix Stripe kits, decals. Trans Am, LeMans, Formula.
www.phoenixgraphix.com

PISA Fiero HQ Body kits, body panels, lights, interior trim for the Fiero.
www.pisafierohq.com

Potomac Classic Pontiac Specializing in new old stock parts for Firebird, LeMans, GTO
and Trans Am. Interior trim, lighting, body panels.
www.potomacclassic.com

*Quick Glo * A water based non-toxic chrome cleaner and metal polish invented
in 1957. Fantastic for removing rust, polishing headlights, cleaning
white walls, raised white letters, black rubber trim around windows,
wiper blade rubber, removes water spots from windshields and
mirrors, cleans leather, stainless and more. Checkout the Quick Glo
video with Jay Leno   http://youtu.be/v7TnNEBy3tI
www.quick-glo.com

R.E.M. Automotive Parts Interior trim, glove boxes, package tray, headliners, door
panels, sun visors.  www.remautoinc.com

Running Board Rubber Co. Running boards and running board rubber mats.
 www.runningboardrubber.com

Seat Belts Plus Lap seat belt and 3 point seat belts for Bonneville, Catalina, LeMans,
GTO, Firebird, Star Chief, Ventura, Grand Ville and Grand Prix.
www.seatbeltsplus.com

SMS Auto Fabrics Pontiac upholstery, door panels, 1940's - 1980's.
www.smsautofabrics.com

Steele Rubber Products Body weatherstrip kit, vent window rubber, windshield seal, rear
window seal, trunk weatherstrip, door seal, window felt.
www.steelerubber.com

Steve's Auto Restorations Headlight and taillight re-silvering.
 www.stevesautorestorations.com

Sundell Auto 1964-1987 LeMans, GTO used sheetmetal and frames.
www.sundellauto.com

Tanks Inc. Gas tanks for Pontiac GTO, LeMans, Tempest, Firebird, Ventura and
Bonneville. www.tanksinc.com

The Fiero Factory 84-88 Pontiac Fiero used parts. Over 250 parts cars.
www.thefierofactory.com

The Fiero Store Factory replacement performance and restoration Fiero parts.
www.fierostore.com

Vans Auto Pontiac emblems, interior trim, exterior trim, fuel tanks, suspension.
www.vansauto.com

Vintage Carb Ltd. Specializing in pre 1935 carburetors and carburetor parts. Stromberg,
Rayfield, Carter, Stewart Warner, Zenith, Marvel, Tillotson, Mayer,
Johnson, Schebler, Detroit Lubricator. www.vintagecarb.com

West Coast Fiero Fiero parts, axles, brake parts, electrical, exhaust, suspension, seats,
steering, clutch components. www.westcoastfiero.com

Wheel Vintiques Pontiac Rallye I wheels, Pontial Rallye II wheels.
www.wheelvintiques.com

White Post Restorations Brake component rebuilding, master cylinders, boosters, wheel
cylinders, calipers, clutch slave cylinders. www.whitepost.com


----------

